# Caribbean



## sunniedups (Jan 17, 2014)

Any moms from the Caribbean or St.Lucia?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Welcome sunniedups! So glad you decided to join Motheirng and become a community member!









Anyone in the Caribbean or St. Lucia around to say hello to sunniedups?


----------



## sunniedups (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Cynthia!! thanks for the gracious welcome. Seems like I'm the only one from the Caribbean here. Sad


----------

